# Website about adoption disruption



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

http://adoptiondisruptionuk.com

Claire Patterson was on Lorraine this morning talking about her adoption that disrupted. She has launched this website to support others in similar situation.

Just thought I would post for anyone it may help xxx

/links


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting this Lorella. 
Poor Claire, sounds heartbreaking. Glad she has been able to share her story xx


----------

